
Copying is not theft, but censorship is (2012) - pabs3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120129/03171517578/copying-is-not-theft-censorship-is.shtml
======
blast
The video is on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYcSAMWIcAE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYcSAMWIcAE).
I found it by searching, but just clicking on the "blocked" image in the
article works.

The Techdirt page contains comments from 2012 saying it was back up.

------
nayuki
Relevant - Tom Scott explains the copyright situation and YouTube's Content
ID:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jwo5qc78QU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jwo5qc78QU)
(42 minutes)

------
WilTimSon
Feel like taking off the tail-end of the post's name hurts it a lot. Because I
came here ready to argue that while copying isn't theft, it definitely hurts
the bottom line of indie musicians, writers, moviemakers, etc. But, in the
case presented in the article, I 100% agree with the author. Claiming covers,
interpretation videos, etc as "copyright infringement" is, to put it mildly, a
stretch.

I like the sentiment that censorship robs people, it's nicely spun and true,
by and large. But that mostly applies to the kind of 'censorship' described in
the post which, if I'm being honest, I'm not even sure I'd call censorship.
Feels a bit of a reach, semantically speaking.

~~~
ngold
Always reminds me of pirate party political party. Great ideas, awful name. Or
the church of Satan people that really like science. Provoking names hide
great ideas.

~~~
elcomet
> church of Satan

I think you're talking about the Satanic Temple. The church of Satan is a very
different organization (not particularly scientifically inclined).

------
gliese1337
Making my own local copies of things I like has been my standard operating
procedure pretty much forever. Not just because it might get taken down for
copyright reasons, but just because stuff disappears from the internet all the
time, for all sorts of reasons.

~~~
joshspankit
It’s exactly this eventual solution that leads me to think that we’ll swing
back away from streaming services as the primary “stores of things we love”.
When you don’t have a copy, it can vanish without you noticing until the next
time you actually want to enjoy it.

~~~
gliese1337
Yup. While I do enjoy Netflix and Amazon Prime Video, anything I like that I
can afford to buy a physical copy of, I do.

------
acomjean
Copying isn’t theft but copyright to my mind is protecting your creation from
being used in a way that you don’t like, for a limited time. I’m thinking of
Pepe the frog...Who’s creator didn’t seem to appreciate his use everywhere but
certain policial stripes.

You can make your work free to use as an option.

For me the main problem with copyright is it’s very very long duration (70
years after the creators desth I think) I think having to register a work
after x years (20 ?) to protect it longer would make a lot more sense.

what do you do when your creation is used in way you don’t like.

~~~
lucb1e
> having to register a work after x years (20 ?) to protect it longer

I wouldn't be in favor of that because every company would just do so and we'd
be in a position not dissimilar from today, but if this is what we can get
everyone behind as a first step, then I'm agreed. Anything shorter than the
current system (indeed 70 years after the author's death) makes more sense
than the current system.

------
pitaj
If this article is persuasive, I recommend looking at the following:

[http://dklevine.com/general/intellectual/against.htm](http://dklevine.com/general/intellectual/against.htm)

------
pleasantpeasant
The entirety of human history is copying, improving, developing better tech.

------
luckylion
Editorialized submission title, unnecessarily so.

I realize this isn't a major concern yet, but will be in the future. When a
copyright claim runs out, will all the videos etc that have been "taken down"
(which really just means _hidden_ ) automatically be made visible again, or
would somebody have to re-upload them?

------
aabbcc1241
If the OP just wants to share the media to a friend, why not directly send the
file or share the link of weebly ? Why bother to indirectly transfer the media
via YouTube or vimeo ?

------
paulcole
Truncating the title makes it seem like this article is a green light for
piracy when it really isn’t.

------
Nambia
The video finally pieced together was a treat.

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120129/03171517578/copyi...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120129/03171517578/copying-
is-not-theft-censorship-is.shtml)

~~~
dang
We've changed to that from
[https://questioncopyright.org/minute_memes/copying_is_not_th...](https://questioncopyright.org/minute_memes/copying_is_not_theft).

------
factorialboy
© 2020 Question Copyright.

~~~
Igelau
Did you read the notice above it, or did you just breeze right to the bottom
so you could be snarky first?

~~~
uberman
To be fair, their expanded informal explanation of their "copyright notice" is
a wall of text in the right hand rail. This is an area of the web I personally
tend to ignore.

I think it perfectly reasonable to point out the (potential) hypocrisy of
their "formal" copyright notice placed at the bottom of the page in the
typical copyright notice location.

------
Causality1
The notion of copyright is going to get very strained when we develop brain
implants that let us share memories.

~~~
toomuchtodo
As opposed to the strain now with large amounts of cheap storage and bandwidth
available? One can already store vast quantities of the world’s data in a few
cargo containers with power and connectivity.

~~~
csallen
The difference is the level of privacy and intrusion. We're comfortable with
people being told to get rid of stolen goods, or to delete copyrighted
material from their servers. It remains to be seen that we'd be just as okay
with people being forced to remove things from their memories.

~~~
toomuchtodo
SciHub is my counterpoint. Many are very supportive of copyrighted material
being freely available, depending on the material. To your second point, the
future is what we make it. Get involved.

